# Horse Art Adventures with Christine Marsh



## ChristineMarsh (Aug 11, 2015)

Greetings Fellow Lovers of Horses.

A friend told me to check this forum out.
It has been fulfilling to look at all the horse pictures
and read your stories about how much you love your horses.

Horses are my favorite animal ever and they are in a lot of my creations.

Do you want to experience magical and unique horse art?

Starting off...


----------



## Windover Farms (Aug 16, 2015)

Really nice artwork. Horses make such a lovely subject


----------



## ChristineMarsh (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank You for the kind words!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristineMarsh (Aug 11, 2015)

*Atlas*

...and another equine beauty.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

they are very sweet. I like colored pencil. if you want, I can give you some suggestions, from one artist to another.


----------



## ChristineMarsh (Aug 11, 2015)

*Thank You!*

Thank You for the kind words and thank you for offering help but I am 100% happy with how these turned out! They are great sellers, so I'm not looking to change a thing.

When I post a work in progress I will definitely ask for suggestions.

Thanks again...
Have a beautiful day


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## ChristineMarsh (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you Yogiwick!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's cool that you've got set up with a website and all. Good for you!~


----------



## ChristineMarsh (Aug 11, 2015)

*Thank You!*

Yes, tinyliny, thank you! I have had the web site for seven years now.


----------



## puphorse (Aug 17, 2013)

I love the different colors in them!


----------



## ChristineMarsh (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank You!!!


----------



## Barrelracer1019 (Oct 4, 2015)

Wow!those pieces are stunning!Absolutley gorgeous!


----------



## ChristineMarsh (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you barrelracer! Have a marvelous day!

What is your favorite horse?


----------

